# Website Hosting Recommendation?



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

It's time to move onto a new website hosting provider.

I run a Genisis WordPress Site.

Whom do you guys recommend for hosting?


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I have run sites on BlueHost and GoDaddy. They were both fine. Our needs are pretty basic so I go more by who has a human being answer the phone quickly. GoDaddy is actually really good about tech support. I don't love navigating their site or avoiding all their other offers but that's not something I have to do very often.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Ethan


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Just spoke at length with Blue Host. Just may be a winner, winner chicken dinner. 

I like the fact that they provided their contact information to resume talking tomorrow afternoon - other than "You got to take this now, yadda yadda"


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Bluehost has been great. I'm also running Genesis Wordpress. I can tell you they have been very responsive and fast when fixing some mistakes I made a couple/few times :jester: 
Very rare for downtime, if you don't count a major server overhaul they did over a year ago and had some hiccups with it that caused a couple hours of downtime, in the middle of the day. Other than that they've been solid for the last 6 years for me. Any normal server maintenance they've done gets done in the wee hours of the morning and even then rarely creates a couple minute down time. (I get notifications from Jetpack any time the site went down and when it went back up)


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Namecheap.com


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

My votes for BlueHost too. :thumbsup:

I have a couple sites on BlueHost and one site on GoDaddy.

I have to say I like BH much better. Godaddy keeps saying that I don't have enough memory and I need to upgrade to get more memory. The site on GD only has 10 pages and blogs combined. And I didn't go for the cheapest plan either.:no:

Just one of my sites on BH has 100+ pages and blogs. Always works flawlessly. :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Been on 1and1.com since the beginning.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm on Arvixe. No complaints.


----------



## bass (Sep 9, 2015)

Any idea how much to expect in monthly expense to host a site? What about getting a profile for free on Houzz? don't know if it is good or bad for my business. I am just getting ready to start my own business and looking for free to cheap options.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

My site isn't fancy, but it was inexpensive.

$275 for 2 years hosting and domain (or pretty close)

$80 for software.

I picked a narrow template so it looks odd on a wide screen, but pretty good on a tablet or smart phone.

I don't have the luxury of a marketing budget so I had to "learn" what I needed for the task at hand.


Hiring a pro is a great thing if you have the $$$. A good site adds to the impression people receive regarding you and your business.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

Creter said:


> It's time to move onto a new website hosting provider.
> 
> I run a Genisis WordPress Site.
> 
> Whom do you guys recommend for hosting?


I recommend godaddy. I always get great customer service when I call in and I have been using them for years.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

wallmaxx said:


> My site isn't fancy, but it was inexpensive.
> 
> $275 for 2 years hosting and domain (or pretty close)
> 
> ...


Whats the link to your website?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

:thumbsup: BLUEHOST ... Been with them for 10 years, every thing you need to host, support and run web based chit for contracting. Plethera of services, free and reasonably priced. PHP, SQL, Wordpress ..... Unlimited storage, great customer service and support, no more outages than anybody else.

9.99 a month plus yearly domain registration fees is what I pay. 

They have starting specials at 3.95/month free domain, free site builder, one click wordpress ......


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

http://para-cad.com

It's not a cutting edge design, but since I get most of my work from face-to-face or word-of-mouth networking, its does well as a place to refer people to.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

wallmaxx said:


> http://para-cad.com
> 
> It's not a cutting edge design, but since I get most of my work from face-to-face or word-of-mouth networking, its does well as a place to refer people to.


Not too bad... In my opinion, a little bit too much information. Nobody now a days has the patience to read it all...

quick, quick, quick, busy, busy, busy, Gotta go, gotta go!


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

Creter said:


> It's time to move onto a new website hosting provider.
> 
> I run a Genisis WordPress Site.
> 
> Whom do you guys recommend for hosting?


I believe all MS Windows Operating Systems from Windows XP and later have IIS and you can set up your own server in a few minutes and never pay one penny to host a website for the rest of your life. I currently host about 90 websites and I love it because every file in on my computer and I don't have to work with the difficult and slow process of uploading and managing my websites. 

Then, I believe you can purchase domain names for less than $5 per year and that is the only fee you need to pay to own a website. If you are paying more than $5 you can move your current domain name to another company.

There is no SEO advantage when you pay to host your website.


----------



## BarryP (Dec 30, 2010)

Avoid BLUEHOST at all costs. They run out of the Utah servers known for horrific problems. Endurance bought them as well as a bunch of other companies. Don't expect to get fast help. Your site will go down.

Want a solid host? Liquid Web


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

BarryP said:


> Avoid BLUEHOST at all costs. They run out of the Utah servers known for horrific problems. Endurance bought them as well as a bunch of other companies. Don't expect to get fast help. Your site will go down.
> 
> Want a solid host? Liquid Web


WTF?????? You have stock in Liquid web or is that one of your other enterprises? 

I've only had one outage in 10 years. Never had any problems getting real time support, via chat or phone.


... carry on Barry you know it all :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Lunarpages, the owner lives across the street from me. Great customer service.


----------



## BarryP (Dec 30, 2010)

Apparently you are unaware of the commonly recognized problems since Endurance took over.

Just read wikipedia's entry on the subject.

Provo Utah's servers are known to be among the worst. Google the phrase "bluehost reviews" and you will see you are outnumbered.

Your, singular, experience does not negate the reality. Do you keep watch on your downtime or page speed?


----------



## BarryP (Dec 30, 2010)

In fact... if Endurance owns your hosting company... look hard for a replacement... bad routers, failing equipment and plenty of outages.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

OMG I need a new webhost endurance has owned bluehost for 5 years I'm doomed .... Haven't noticed a difference in 5 years, beyond many more options related to web hosting, a great online text support system ....

Hell bluehost is in the top 5 of all the customer surveys and rankings for web hosting

Fletch might be interested the Provo UT connection tho


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Eh.....Bluehost has been quite solid for me and very fast with technical support. But what do I know other than being an actual customer of theirs.


----------



## BarryP (Dec 30, 2010)

dsconstructs said:


> Eh.....Bluehost has been quite solid for me and very fast with technical support. But what do I know other than being an actual customer of theirs.


You don't know until you WERE an actual customer. Mediocre servers and support always feel great when you have not experienced the best.

Here are some unbiased complaints...


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

BarryP said:


> You don't know until you WERE an actual customer. Mediocre servers and support always feel great when you have not experienced the best.
> 
> Here are some unbiased complaints...


Yea.....ok....... I think I know what I personally experience both in down time and technical support :laughing: But I'm done, you won't get any more out of me on this.


----------



## BarryP (Dec 30, 2010)

Your singular experiences do not change the facts.

Google the phrase "endurance international group server problems" and you will see that Bluehost (among many others) are unreliable and not worthy of being recommended.

I thought I was getting good server uptimes. I didn't. I used Pingdom and got numerous alerts, weekly. Email was always an issue. I could never get good page speed with their servers. 

Provo servers have a notoriously bad reputation among those who provide hosting services.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

I saw it on the internet and it must true...

Used exact Google terms you used, define unreliable.

OMG a large company has complaints. HAs SOOOOO many from the BBB Oh My fricken lord. they suck soo bad. They settle every complaint lodged against them at the BBB


Well Barry you must have used them and they couldn't answer your questions to your infinitely deep level of knowledge's satisfaction... AKA Agree with what you think so now you hate on them.

Wax Off


----------



## BarryP (Dec 30, 2010)

Actually, I suffered the many outages and finally busted free in early 2014, just before another major network outage. I owned two dedicated servers at the time with nearly 200 clients.

The several major outages are well publicized and reflect poor server infrastructure in Provo.

WordPress was always slow and I just got excuses from them. I do not recommend any EIG owned service for someone who wants to run WordPress.

Do you monitor your uptime with Pingdom?
Have you tried to improve your page speed?


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Dagummit, I wasn't going to say anymore, but....

I have tried increasing page speed with great results, I didn't need any excuses why it couldn't be done, I just did what was necessary.

I do get notifications for any downtime. About every couple months I get notified that there was a few minutes in the wee hours of the morning that the site was down. I shudder to think of the tweakers that can't access my site for a few minutes at 3am during some quick maintenance.

You are right, there was a major network outage last year while they were changing over some of their servers. They had a problem and it took a couple hours to resolve. It was end of the world for a couple hours. Otherwise they've been quite solid for me before and after. 

I'm just fine recommending something based on personal experience. I'm also just fine with continuing on until the time I choose to have my site pro built (I already know who I will ask to do that). That will happen sometime before I lose my top 3 ranking, first page organic results for any keywords I'm concerned with. 

Have a nice day and don't look for any more replies from me, it won't happen again.


----------



## BarryP (Dec 30, 2010)

.....


----------



## BarryP (Dec 30, 2010)

dsconstructs said:


> Dagummit, I wasn't going to say anymore, but..
> 
> I have tried increasing page speed with great results, I didn't need any excuses why it couldn't be done, I just did what was necessary.


Poor results if you did anything... why? Because your server is mediocre to poor.


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

You remind me of someone else here. But you did manage to get me to reply one Last time. Yep, I haven't done any site maintenance since maybe earlier this year. Why....because I'm busy working, ranking well and know that I plan to go pro built maybe as soon as this winter anticipating that my market won't always be so easy to rank in.
Anyway.....5 minutes worth of work for this result.


----------



## BarryP (Dec 30, 2010)

Great work! I am not arguing for argument sakes. I am kind of amazed that people actually defend Bluehost as a recommendation for a WordPress website. As a developer who has been through the outages, I am recommending a far better solution that costs the same amount of money.

I do not need to win the argument. I just expect to have an honest discussion without the false accusations.


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

I use Hostgator. They are great.


----------



## Repsol_AL (Apr 4, 2008)

Hostgator here too...... using a wordpress site.
No problems, very happy with service


----------

